# Snowboarding belts?



## Dano

Yeah i wear one, helps keep the pants up and the snow out. Win win


----------



## Milo303

I wore one last season but I'm gonna use suspenders this year.

It kinda became a pain if I needed to tighten the belt


----------



## Guest

Yup, i always wear one. I've been using the 686 tool belt for the past 5 or so years. It's nice having the tools always at hand.


----------



## Random Hero

Did you guys ever feel like the belt dug into you to much when you were hitting jumps or just carving hard?


----------



## Nivek

Yup, belts are a win. Spacecraft makes the most durable in my experience. Good company too.


----------



## FLuiD

I wear an old "Hook Up's" belt that's older then some of our posters here..hehe


----------



## danielle

MidwestDivision said:


> Yup, i always wear one. I've been using the 686 tool belt for the past 5 or so years. It's nice having the tools always at hand.


:thumbsup: I do not wear a belt but a friend of mine does. He had the tool belt, it was the coolest thing having tools at hand to tighten things!


----------



## Dano

Random Hero said:


> Did you guys ever feel like the belt dug into you to much when you were hitting jumps or just carving hard?


Nope, especially seeing as you'll have some sort of shorts or long underwear on as well as one or two shirts tucked in


----------



## m_jel

FLuiD said:


> I wear an old "Hook Up's" belt that's older then some of our posters here..hehe


haha, hook ups, i remember their skateboards. I loved those graphics as a kids.

yea, I wear a belt usually, I just need to find a comfier one and i'm set


----------



## arsenic0

Used to use suspenders on my old pants, but they were a pita to get right..either they were too tight and pulling the pants up my ass or too loose and falling off my shoulders when i bent down/sat down...real annoying...

I just use a regular braided leather belt like i do for all my pants, works fine...*shrug*...


----------



## CaptT

MidwestDivision said:


> Yup, i always wear one. I've been using the 686 tool belt for the past 5 or so years. It's nice having the tools always at hand.


Me too and it's saved my ass more than a few times!



arsenic0 said:


> I just use a regular braided leather belt like i do for all my pants, works fine...*shrug*...


Can I borrow that for my Amy Winehouse costume??


----------



## rjattack19

i always wear a belt, i forgot it once last season and i was miserable. i just use my leather quik silver belt that i wear everyday:thumbsup:


----------



## Glade Ripper

Nivek said:


> Yup, belts are a win. Spacecraft makes the most durable in my experience. Good company too.


I also give my vote to spacecraft. The one I have is not worn out at all and I have had it for awhile now. It's waterproof and never left any marks on my pants like my friends non-waterproofed leather belt did :laugh:


----------



## little devil

686 tool belt for the win! On snow and off that thing kicks ass.


----------



## stk525

I have to wear a belt. Due to some cruel twist of fate I ended up with a 36 inseam and a 32 waist. Finding pants that are anywhere long enough requires me to have a grossly oversized waist. I forgot a belt one time when I went boarding, I only made it 1 run til my pants were at my knees so I ended up rocking a shoelace as a belt for the day. I felt pretty ghetto steezy that day.


----------



## Guest

I can't believe so many people wear belts on their snowpants. Mine stay up just fine on their own, and I always thought it would be completely outrageous to use a belt on them. I guess I was wrong.










...But I'm still probably not going to wear a belt.


----------



## hoboken

Yes I wear a belt...a black nylon type belt from Old Navy for $5. Holds up fine.


----------



## DC5R

hoboken said:


> Yes I wear a belt...a black nylon type belt from Old Navy for $5. Holds up fine.


Ahahaha...I use the same belt for my snowboard pants :thumbsup:


----------



## Guest

Yea a belt is great to wear, I couldn't not wear a belt. Those 686 ones that have the tools on it is one of the best I have seen!!! From personal experience, make sure the belt is ones that have holes in it, not one of the self adjustable ones that just slide through and tighten. Cause those start to loosen up after a few runs and you have to keep adjusting it.


----------



## Triple8Sol

I have a couple 686 snow toolbelts that I wear normally. All my boarding pants have velcro adjustments inside, so no belt needed. I don't know if a leather belt with buckle would be comfortable, not to mention the extra weight.


----------



## bubbachubba340

I used to but my two main pants now have adjustable waists. I used a rubber ten-80 belt. Its a wakeboard company and worked nice. It was nice and flexible.


----------



## Cr0_Reps_Smit

i always wear a belt. i wouldn't say i have gangsta baggy pants but they are def loose fitting so if i didnt wear one id be riding papa muntz style.


----------



## GC24

Cr0_Reps_Smit said:


> i always wear a belt. i wouldn't say i have gangsta baggy pants but they are def loose fitting so if i didnt wear one id be riding papa muntz style.


Ha ha love the reference. I might have to steal that line from you. One of my favorite movies of all time.


----------



## AlexM90

"You know she is not just another notch on the old belt."
"I don't even wear a belt... Beltless."
- Wedding Crashers

However, I do wear a shoe lace. Yes it's cheap but the belt digs in too much when strapping in, and I need something holding my pants up. I see people doing it in skateboarding, so why not do it for snowboarding. It looks a little sloppy but it works.


----------



## chomps1211

Last post - 2009 to "new" post - 2012??? ...I'm still fairly new around here, but is _this_ what you call a "Zombie" thread???


----------



## chomps1211

(original comments deleted by poster-chomps1211!)


----------



## david_z

yep. I like my pants baggier but I don't like to super-sag them so a belt is kind of a necessity for me. right now it's some old Volcom leather belt but whenever it breaks I'll get a more snowboard specific belt.


----------



## NWBoarder

chomps1211 said:


> Last post - 2009 to "new" post - 2012??? ...I'm still fairly new around here, but is _this_ what you call a "Zombie" thread???


Yes indeed, this thread is a MAJOR ZOMBIE THREAD! LoL! We need a cool zombie emote though.


----------



## Cr0_Reps_Smit

ha, i commented on this the first year i was a member here


----------



## chomps1211

Cr0_Reps_Smit said:


> ha, i commented on this the first year i was a member here


:laugh::laugh: Ahhh,.. Nostalgia!!! :laugh:

As for the original topic? Belts must b for "_good_" snowboarders!!! All a belt did for me my first few months riding was scoop up snow whenever I fell & Dumped it down my crack!!! :laugh:
(_...Major case of "Monkey Butt" my first few weeks ridin'!!_)

I like Suspenders!!!


----------



## 9won4

Cheap $5 "football" belt works perfectly


----------



## Tristan-NZ

Yup, I wear one too - I have a military style "Tac-Belt" which is of really firm construction and velcros firm.


----------



## poutanen

chomps1211 said:


> I like Suspenders!!!


+1 here, can't stand things around my waist or feeling like my pants are falling down... Since I got pants with suspenders I don't think I'll ever go back! :yahoo:



Snowolf said:


> _Braaaaaaaaaaains_


^^^ THAT needs to become a regular smiley here since we're all going smiley happy these days...


----------



## chomps1211

poutanen said:


> +1 here, can't stand things around my waist or feeling like my pants are falling down... Since I got pants with suspenders I don't think I'll ever go back! :yahoo:
> 
> 
> 
> ^^^ THAT needs to become a regular smiley here since we're all going smiley happy these days...


Cool zombie smiley's!! Dude! Get the Carhart Button suspenders and a couple packages of the button rivets! You can have "suspender pants" with *any* SB pants!! _AND_,.. they don't get "chewed thru" with those F'ing toothed clips!

I put suspender buttons on 3 different sets of snowboard pants! I _NEVER_ spend any more time hiking my pants up, _OR_ showing people the crack O' my azz! (_...that is unless they ask politely!_) :wavetowel2:


----------



## poutanen

chomps1211 said:


> Cool zombie smiley's!! Dude! Get the Carhart Button suspenders and a couple packages of the button rivets! You can have "suspender pants" with *any* SB pants!! _AND_,.. they don't get "chewed thru" with those F'ing toothed clips!


Hmmmmmm... Well I'm off to google these Carhart suspenders. Sounds like a plan! :yahoo:


----------



## 2hipp4u

Belt yes!
this one.
Cabela's: Cabela's Last Chance Heavy-Duty Belt


----------



## chomps1211

poutanen said:


> Hmmmmmm... Well I'm off to google these Carhart suspenders. Sounds like a plan! :yahoo:


This place has everything you need.

Walking Boss Button Suspenders

(_BTW, ONLY place I'll buy my work boots. Great selection, lots of American made brands & they usually have my 10.5 EEE's!_)


----------



## that1guy

I wear a belt this year. Carhartt work belt. I lost a couple inches off of my waist since last year. The belt helps but if I bought new snowpants that fit right, I prolly wouldn't use it.


----------



## chad23

I use AWSM belts for everything. They're available at Zumiez now, most comfy belts i have ever used. Pretty dang stylish too


----------



## neshawnp

belt for sure, suspenders are great. volcom makes a snowpant bib type. peep it!


----------



## Lamps

2hipp4u said:


> Belt yes!
> this one.
> Cabela's: Cabela's Last Chance Heavy-Duty Belt


I got something very similar from the Oakley store but all black. My pants just fit so I don't wear it much though.


----------



## Krazy

I just wear my good ol' shoelace as a belt


----------



## freshy

I use a belt, I use suspenders if I am not wearing a sweater.


----------



## cav0011

I use a Nixon belt that is made it of rubber so it doesn't get wet or hold snow


----------

